# Why? recommended $99 brake fluid flush annually?



## TimHo (May 21, 2016)

Wife bought a dealer's "loaner" (2013 Rogue SV) with 40K miles. The brakes had glazed/hot spot causing her to take time from a cross country trip to see a dealer who claimed to "turn the rotors" [can this be done w/i safety standards?] and her life was good for a short while.
More hot spots to be ignored.
Regular Dealer service oil changes etc. [2 years later now]
3-4,000 miles ago brake pads even wear, no problems
Next check up [65,000 miles] right front 10% left one pad 50% the other - danger!
Calling another dealer to check prices [service prices do vary considerably].
I am told "Nissan recommends brake fluid changed every 15,000 miles" - that's once a year for most folk - most cars get brake fluid changes every 100,000 miles or so - Nissan wants $99-$127 every year?

Two problems:
The brakes that fail 2-3 times in 65,000 miles (what gives?)
WHY .. TELL ME WHY brake fluid exchange is recommended every 15,000 miles? What part(s) fail that a little condensation will result in catastrophic failure of such a critical system ... [the ability to 'stop' is a big deal.]

Insight .. what ought I look for / beware/ super service?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does it actually say this in your service manual? Usually they have 3 different levels of servicing based on use and conditions. It's a good practice to have it done every two or three years, and even that is way more than for most vehicles where the fluid is simply inspected. There is another forum where the Rogue brakes get discussed extensively. If those were the original rotors and pads, getting over 65K miles out of them is pretty darn good. Seems the one pot front calipers can be problematic, with lots of reports of torn boots. A sticking caliper will cause uneven pad wear. Sounds to me that the vehicle is probably in need of new front rotors and pads. You do not need to go to a dealership to have this done. Remember that oftentimes the service advisor is a sales position, whose job is to play on fears and uncertainties to drive up your bill. Not saying they are all bad but in my dealings I have noted that some can and do prey upon clients with quasi no mechanical knowledge.


----------

